#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Galgotias College of Engineering & Technology Noida,2014 Admissions, CutOff, Branches, Placements, Fee

## amos.0119

*Galgotias College of Engineering & Technology Noida,2014 Admissions, CutOff, Branches, Placements, Fee:*



*Year of Establishment :*1999

*Management:* Private College


*Affiliated To:* Mahamaya Technical University

*Mode of Admission:* JEE-Mains, UPSEE

*Galgotia College of Engineering Branches:
*
B.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering (CSE)B.Tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE)B.Tech in Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering (EIE)B.Tech in Information Technology (IT)B.Tech in Mechanical Engineering (ME)B.Tech in Civil Engineering (CE)B.Tech in Electrical & Electronics Engineering (EEE)B.Tech in Electrical Engineering (EE)B.Tech in Instrumentation & Control Engineering (ICE)
*Galgotia College of Engineering: Fee Structure*.

Stream Name
Seats
Duration
Fee
Mode


Mechanical Engineering
120
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular


Instrumentation and Control Engineering
60
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular


Information Technology
120
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular


Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering
120
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular


Electronics and Communications Engineering
120
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular


Electrical Engineering
60
4 Year
1,07,750/ First Year
Regular



*Galgotia College of Engineering CutOff 2013-2014: UPSEE*

Branch 
  Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Civil Engineering
      7811
     12226

Computer Science Engineering
      7951
     12967

Electrical & Electronics Engineering
      9281
     16046

Electrical Engineering
      7845
     10837

Electronics & Communication Engineering
      8608
     14418

Information Technology
      10749
     15994

Electronics & Instrumentation
     14259
     23044

Instrumentation & Control
     25053
     51718

Mechanical Engineering
     7228
     9250




*Galgotia College of Engineering Placement 2013:*

Highest Salary (Domestic) 589000.00 /annum 
Highest Salary (International) $90000.00 /annum 
Lowest Salary 180000.00 /annum 


*Campus: 
*
Galgotia Educational Institutions cmbine a supremely empowering educational process, industry stalwarts in their faculty, global educational associations and relentless placement efforts, to offer the best of career opportunities to its students.Galgotia Educational Institutions are known for a combination of state-of-the-art campus, strategic teaching-learning process, together with the most advanced facilities, creating an environment in which wholesome corporate personalities are created.


*Central library:* 

For a modern educational institution, the library is an important sourceof learning. Galgotias College of Engineering & Technology library caters adequately to the needs of B.Tech.,M.Tech., MCA & MBA students, research students as well as all the staff members.A well-equipped and well-managed Library is the foundation ofmodern educational structure. The library is a boon to any organization.The Galgotias College of Engineering & Technology library caters adequately to the needs of B.Tech.,M.Tech.,MCA & MBA students as well as all the staff member.


*Hostel :*

In campus hostel facility has been provided for 334 boys. The hostel is spread over built-up area of 8000 square meter, having 110 rooms, a common room equipped with T.V. and other electronic gadgets; a modern Gymnasium supervised by trained instructor; facilities for indoor games like Table Tennis, Carom, and Chess etc. The campus hostel is surrounded by lush green lawns and play fields. Library and computer facilities are provided in the college campus till late hours to facilitate hostel students and students staying nearby. Hygienic and quality food prepared by professionally qualified cooks is provided for the students in the hostel canteen.
A complete society building has been hired to accommodate 264 girl students nearby the college campus. A resident warden (a faculty) looks after the day to day issues of girls hostel, which has its common room, canteen, indoor games facilities and TV etc.

*Location :* 

Greater Noida Uttar Pradesh, India





  Similar Threads: Galgotias College of Engineering & Technology  Noida,2013 Admissions, CutOff, Branches, Placements, Fee JRE Engineering College, Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements SDM College of Engineering and Technology 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, branches, fee Sharda  University  Gr. Noida 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, fee, placements NGF College of Engineering and Technology 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements

----------

